# Some new pics. of Duncan....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are some recent pics. of my boy. I am a proud mama. Duncan is excelling at his obedience training and we are just starting to work on some Rally.

Here he is at 10 months. I don't know how much he weighs now (last month he weighed 90 pounds). I did measure him today and he is 28 1/2 inches tall at the shoulders.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So darn cute! I want to hug him!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! He has that "killing" stare of BRT´S. They have such a deep stare it seams they are looking at our soul. I wouldn´t jump that fence! It looks to me that he is starting to put on some muscle because he looks wider in this pictures. You dog is awesome! What is Rally?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys!

Yes, Duncan is putting on muscle and is getting some thickness to him now. And, yes....I love the look they give. There is just something about those BRT eyes.... 

Rally obedience is a timed course (kinda like an obstacle course) and there are 10-20 stations depending on the level your on. At each station there is a sign that gives you an obedience task to complete. There is a judge that gives you a score depending on your time and how well you execute the course. It's fun...but a lot of work!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

It sound really fun! I wanted to start shutzhund for puppys but the only place here is 1 hour by car. Unfortunatly here there are no shutzhund trainers that come to our home to train the dogs as in most of European countries.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

He is very handsome! I can see how healthy and strong he is. You sure have to be a proud mama.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang!! Duncan looks good!! How much taller is he gonna get? Aspen is 28.5-29" at the shoulders.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks you all! Duncan says thanks too! :tongue:

Well....Duncan's breeder says that she thinks he may get as tall as 30 inches at the shoulders.....so we'll see. He will continue to grow for quite some time...probably be done filling out around 2 years old. Duncan's father weighs somewhere between 130-140 pounds. Just the other day Emma asked if she could ride him like a horse...LOL!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Duncan is one handsome guy and is maturing very nicely! Thanks for sharing photos!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

He's getting so big!! I just love how his little fluffy legs are sooo fluffy that his paws look little! 

Also, this is one of those things where I'm thinking it in my head, but can't quite come up with the right words to say what I mean. So I totally understand if you think I'm a big weirdo.:tinfoil3: 

But basically what I'm saying is that I think Duncan is super duper adorable!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He is such an adorable but regal looking dog! He's just gorgeous. :] I bet you both will be champs at rally!


----------

